# MY BLACK FLEMISH DOE HAD BABIES!



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's the story:

10-4-07 9:50pm

BABIES! :stork:Well, 3 weeks ago, Sept 15th, I went to a rabbit show and came home with a black flemish doe. The idea being to breed her with the steel buck I have. This would be our first attempt at breeding and we were going to keep good track when the buns were introduced so naturally we would know when the kits would be due.

I had my other flemish doe out for grooming and exercise time. I put her back into her cage and got another bun out. I was entering the bunny room to put her back and noticed what looked like a mouse in Sweetie's cage. I was thinking how in the world did a mouse get in there. Then I looked and it wasn't a mouse it was a kit!

Sweetie moved and I saw the afterbirth and more kits! She had given birth to 6 flemish kits. About this time, being unprepared as I was I began to go into a mild panic! :? After my first child I had at least an idea what to do the next time. This being my first rabbit birth I had no clue. 

I called (yelled) for my son, Sweetie had babies! What? Sweetie had babies! Being a teen he wasn't really listening, but I finally got his attention. We called a friend in 4-H who has bred flemish for help.

After we followed her advice, I had my son call my wife who was on her way home from a class. I told him to tell her she was a grandma! He told her what happened she was surprised too! WHAT?!? Honey, I may be just a guy and the father of three, but I think I can recognize what birth looks like. After being told I was a wiseguy, she couldn't wait to get home and see them.

So now we have 19 bunnies in the house, 2 cats and 2 dogs. All I wanted to do was put a rabbit away and take a shower so I could go to bed. What an evening!:biggrin2:


:great:Here are some pictures of the babies and the new mom. Pardon the out of focus part on the pictures, I must have smeared the lens.






















10/6/07 Tiny

It is hard to believe that something so small will become so big.





_more progress reports and pictures tomorrow..._


----------



## m.e. (Oct 5, 2007)

opcorn2


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 5, 2007)

I just moved this over the blogs section so you can continue to share stories and pictures of the babies as they grow. 

Wow, those babies are so cute! You are going to have to take so many pictures to keep all of us satisfied!

Their bellies look nice and round, so it looks like mom is doing a good job keeping them feed.

--Dawn


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 5, 2007)

YAYYYY!!! WHAT CUTIES!!!

Question: have you gotten around to calling the breeder and asking them how on earth you wound up with a pregnant doe?

Not that you're not having fun, hehe!!


----------



## Sayuri (Oct 10, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2007)

I am sorry about not updating, I was going to post a couple of pictures tonight. My daughters schooI had Missions night, so it was on the late side when we got home. I promise on a case of ice cold Mountain Dew soda  (my source of caffiene in the morning) there will be pictures tomorrow night.

The babies are doing great! Sweetie is being a very good momma and even the smaller ones are getting plump. She is putting plenty of fur in the nesting box, the babies ears are starting to stand up and look like bunny ears. Momma checks on her babies whenever we check on them to make sure we put them back properly. Hopefully Sunday they will have their eyes open.

I finally was able to get some information from the breeder about what happened. She had Sweetie out for exercise and a buck managed to get out of his and the two of them hooked up. She said she broke it up right away, well evidently not soon enough. About a week went by and she saw no indications of a pregnancy, so she sold Sweetie to us.

So look for some pictures Thursday night or Friday morning depending on where you live.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

Mt. Dew seems to be a big favorite of the men in Indiana LOL! I prefer Diet Coke.... don't touch my diet coke! :shameI hate the dew.... 

I love that Sweetie is checking her babies as if to count them all being there! She sounds like a lovely mom!

Now is she registered and is he? the buck who took advantage of her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 11, 2007)

When I was in the Air Force, I always knew the Brits were great allies but when they installed a Pepsi machine outside the bunker I worked in with Mountain Dew, the U.K. became home!

I will have to ask the breeder if she or the buck is registered with ARBA. She has a ear tag number, but I think its in the wrong ear.

Well as promised here are some pictures of the babies. They wouldn't stay still kept trying to hop! :biggrin2: I would no sooner get one lined up and the little stinkers would move. Momma wasn't to thrilled about the photo shoot either.

More photo's this weekend, hopefully they will have their eyes open and stay still a little longer.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 11, 2007)

I am so jealous! Those babies are beautiful! I would be kissing and loving them all the time!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 11, 2007)

Aww...those little cuties just made my day!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 12, 2007)

They are soooo cute! :hyper:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 14, 2007)

One of the babies has opened his/her eyes today!:woohoo Hopefully the rest of them will be opening theirs soon. I found one outside the nesting box this morning. Their ears are looking more like bunny ears. They are getting big too!:bunny18


----------



## polly (Oct 14, 2007)

So cute look how big its ears are already :inlove: now the mischief really starts


----------



## Spring (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh they are precious! What could be more adorable than black flemish babies!

I can't wait until they reach 3-4 weeks.. my favourite baby stage!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 14, 2007)

LOOK AT THAT BABY!!!!!!!! You lucky dog!


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 14, 2007)

Never ceases to amaze me how big flemmies are...I think, if memory serves, that's how big my Drew was at about, what Peg, like six months of age?

SHEESH!

What a cutie-pah-tootie...I just wanna smother them with kisses!!!

:big kiss:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 15, 2007)

Its hard for me to imagine still that at 40 days, each will be 4-6lbs!:shock:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some photo's of the babies this morning!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 16, 2007)

Can I have a girl one?:biggrin2:


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 16, 2007)

there beautifull!
give mom a rub for me!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2007)

As soon as I can tell!:laugh:


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 16, 2007)

Healthy bunch of babies there! Congratulations! Now the fun begins when they open their eyes! LOL! :groupparty: 

She'll never be able to keep them all in the box once they discover the big, wide world!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Can I have a girl one?:biggrin2:


Well I will be looking for good homes for them in a while...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be posting some more pictures tonight or tomorrow. The babies are hopping in the nesting box or trying to and starting to nibble on hay. It is really cute to see them groom themselves and each other.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2007)

*You are to far.*

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Can I have a girl one?:biggrin2:
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I'll be posting some more pictures tonight or tomorrow. The babies are hopping in the nesting box or trying to and starting to nibble on hay. It is really cute to see them groom themselves and each other.



:waiting:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 19, 2007)

Bo's been pretty patient about waiting for new pictures so here they are:

10-04-07






10-18-07





Here are the rest from yesterday:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

My daughter is sitting here (day out of school for her) and she's having fits.... she's always wanted a black flemmie.

NO! before anyone says anything LOL!

:grumpy:hubby would kill me.


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Oct 19, 2007)

awww they are all gorgeous im sure i saw this on another forum i go on to im guessing your the same person 

its amazing how big their getting cant wait for more pictures :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> My daughter is sitting here (day out of school for her) and she's having fits.... she's always wanted a black flemmie.
> 
> NO! before anyone says anything LOL!
> 
> :grumpy:hubby would kill me.


Your Hubby wouldn't kill you, he'd have to hide the body, explain where you went, just too many loose ends and I am sure he's like me; When you find the one woman in the world willing to put up with you, don't get rid of her!:biggrin2:

Your daughter is only young once and you want her to have wonderful memories growing up! These flemmies not only got the color from momma, but her sweet personality too.

We could always find a half way point to make the transfer...


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 19, 2007)

*LOL! *God loves a tryer :biggrin2:

They certainly are gorgeous though (just like mimi Tiny's) 

Jan
*
Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My daughter is sitting here (day out of school for her) and she's having fits.... she's always wanted a black flemmie.
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 19, 2007)

I asked hubby if I could have a baby bunny for my birthday..... his answer?





*NO!!!! *

:grumpy:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2007)

Haha!!!!

The only thing I had to do to get that answer was say, "There's a lady on the forum...." and that's the EXACT answer I heard!! He wouldn't even let me finish my sentence, haha!!

I guess Eight is Enough? Lol...

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I asked hubby if I could have a baby bunny for my birthday..... his answer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, 8 is. Now do you have other animals I can't remember?

We have a total of 3 bunners inside.

We also have a cat, a dog, a dove inside.

2 horses, 3 sheep and a dog outside!!

We need a sign that says "NO VACANCIES"


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)

Lol, the second I talk about the forum my parents and boyfriend star saying "NO MORE BUNNIES KATIE!!" and my boyfriend whispers "not until you get your room cleaned" I have trained him in the art of the bunnies.



If I was closer I would so steal one of those cuties :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2007)

Um...yeah...we also have two rather big kitties...:embarrassed:



*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Yeah, 8 is. Now do you have other animals I can't remember?
> 
> We have a total of 3 bunners inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 20, 2007)

And a daughter 

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Um...yeah...we also have two rather big kitties...:embarrassed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah...ya know, she certainly CAN be a bit of a wild one sometimes....so yeah, I think she qualifies...hehe!! 

And of course, my husband also has moments...so I'm actually a mother of...let me think...eight plus two...ten plus two...TWELVE!! Haha!!! 

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> And a daughter
> 
> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 20, 2007)

Uhhhh- OHHHH! Bo B Bunny! He's making it awfully easy for you to get a nice friendly Flemish Giant........ Don't you want to make your daughter happy? Awwww... come onnnnnn.... pwwwwwease?Think about it?! onder:

LOL!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think I need a sign that says take one please!:biggrin2: With the six babies and the 13 I had before, plus a wife, 2 teenage boys, 1 teenage daughter, 2 dogs, 2 cats...
*
maherwoman wrote: *


> Yeah...ya know, she certainly CAN be a bit of a wild one sometimes....so yeah, I think she qualifies...hehe!!
> 
> And of course, my husband also has moments...so I'm actually a mother of...let me think...eight plus two...ten plus two...TWELVE!! Haha!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 20, 2007)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Uhhhh- OHHHH! Bo B Bunny! He's making it awfully easy for you to get a nice friendly Flemish Giant........ Don't you want to make your daughter happy? Awwww... come onnnnnn.... pwwwwwease?Think about it?! onder:
> 
> LOL!



Yeah, Bo B Bunny what she said!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 22, 2007)

Here are some more pictures of the babies. A couple of them show how big their ears and feet are getting.






















"Eating greens are a special threat you get long ears and great big feet" - Thumper


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG I cannot let my daughter see this thread!!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh, the bigger they get, the more adorable they get. Lookit those FEET. Too much cuteness!!!!!

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG I cannot let my daughter see this thread!!!!


Oh sure you can!:biggrin2: If your daughters like mine, she has dad wrapped around her finger and he would proabably let her have a cute black flemmie!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 23, 2007)

I know I talk too much about my babies, I think I might be one of those anoying people who show pictures of their grandkids all the time!

Here are just a couple from this morning;

The kids moved into Sweeties place and momma was out in the "living room";






Here are a couple of Sweetie getting kisses and grooming from one we have begun to call peanut (1 of 2 small ones in the litter)


----------



## Leaf (Oct 23, 2007)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Here are some more pictures of the babies. A couple of them show how big their ears and feet are getting.





New rule - NO more posting pictures until they all have found homes!



You're killing me here! 



It's not me as much as one of my friends who has been looking for a Flemish Giant for a LONG time. She finally settled for a New Zealand (one of the 4 Ohio bunnies from the rescue board) and now she drools over your hot buns.




Your babies are as sweet as can be... 
:bunny17:


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 23, 2007)

There is no such thing as too many pictures!

sooo you are only a 14 hour drive from me............

They are soooo cute..
Congrats!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 23, 2007)

The babies took over momma's house last night, momma had to sleep next to the nesting box!:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh aren't they cute! They are just little furballs with big ears! :hearts:

How cute is it that the baby is grooming Mama?! 


And...... As long as you are showing bunny pics to bunny peoples...... you shouldn't be annoying!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 23, 2007)

I waaaaant one!!! They are so cute :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 24, 2007)

Last night I was giving out veggies to the buns and I gave some to Sweetie and she started to munch on it and then the babies hopped over like a school of parana, then devoured it. I game them some lettuce and some to Sweetie, those little buggers wanted momma's greens.

Sweetie finally got some greens to munch on, but it was a struggle.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 25, 2007)

Last night as I was going to start filling food dishes etc, I spotted one of Sweeties babies "Peanut" sitting in her food dish!:laugh:


----------



## jupiterannette (Oct 25, 2007)

OMG greatest pic ever...!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2007)

:inlove:Those babies are so adorable. I want one, but Sparky and Scooter said no. I don't think they want a bunny who is going to be bigger than both of them put together around the house. 

Poor Sweetie, having to sleepnext to the nest box and have her greens stolen! The things mothers have to put up with.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are some pictures from this past weekend. The babies are getting big fast! November 1st they will be 4 weeks old, very messy as kids are, though mine are not a good example for them!:biggrin2:

Here is one with Sweetie and I think 5 of the 6 babies, one was inside her cage lounging.






Here is a closer view of three of them






Food dish sitting seems to be a favorite way to spend some timefor Peanut. Big surprise:shock2: we are going to keep this one, my wife named it, so Peanut will not be leaving. I guess I can't blame her though, Peanut is the first one willing to try new things, adventure outand Peanut takes care of her momma, routinely grooming Sweetie.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 30, 2007)

They're getting so big! 

I love Peanut - what a sweetheart! and it's so cute sitting in the dish LOL!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2007)

Aww, I am so pleased that you are keeping Peanut - I love how sheclaims the food dish as her place to rest .

They really are shooting up - and look how glossy their fur is - so beautiful!

Jan


----------



## ChompersMom (Oct 30, 2007)

I think I'm addicted to your pictures :inlove: Keep posting more so I can feed my addiction!!


I'm glad I'm not you..I don't think I'd be able to get rid of those adorable babies. I'd want to keep them all! :biggrin:


----------



## Spring (Oct 30, 2007)

I just love the babies!!! AWWWWW! I would so take one if I was closer! hehe

:groupparty:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Spring wrote: *


> I just love the babies!!! AWWWWW! I would so take one if I was closer! hehe
> 
> :groupparty:


Darn! If it was only this year my wife and I were taking the train trip across Canada, I could have dropped one off!:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are some new pictures of the babies, they are really getting big fast!

These were taken last night November 1st.














Here is one on October 4th,






Now four weeks later on November 1st.






Here are a couple of pictures of the one we are going to keep. Peanut is a sweet bunny that loves adventure. Don't you just love those ears!:biggrin2:


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 2, 2007)

so looking at the pics there is always one bun away from the group... always straying and exploring.. even from the first pics.. hes facing a different way... against the main stream...

is that the one your keeping??? is he the one born separate??

the chosin bun! LOL


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 2, 2007)

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> so looking at the pics there is always one bun away from the group... always straying and exploring.. even from the first pics.. hes facing a different way... against the main stream...
> 
> is that the one your keeping??? is he the one born separate??
> 
> the chosin bun! LOL


Bluegiants had one born seperately, all of these were born at the same time. Peanut is the one who is always exploring and his/her ears just started to do the one up one down thing. Peanut is a sweet bunny, being the smallest and with his/her personality we couldn't let her go.


----------



## jupiterannette (Nov 2, 2007)

oops sorry.. soo many bunnies lately..

i love the ears!!!! waht a luv bun..

congrats


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 2, 2007)

*jupiterannette wrote: *


> oops sorry.. soo many bunnies lately..


No problem


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 2, 2007)

it like his ears are too giant for him to hold up all the way what a cutie patootie!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 4, 2007)

Being a parent, I know my kids can get on my last nerve now and then. Evidently, hers hit her last nerve. I was closing the door to Barneys cage when Sweeting jumped the 28" NIC enclosure :shock:I added to her cage to accommodate her and the babies, if the door had been open to Dutchies cage she would have landed in it. She bouncedoff and when she landed on the floorand headed for the hallway!

I was surprised by the fact she jumped the 28" without any trouble and scared because she bounced off Dutchies cage!


----------



## swanlake (Nov 4, 2007)

lol 

its crazy how high they can jump


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 4, 2007)

Awwww!!! The babies are getting so big and adorable! And I loooove love love Peanut's ears!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 5, 2007)

LOL! Guess she _really_ needed some time out 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2007)

_"NO!!!!!! don't lock me away with them!!!!!!!!!!! please!!!!!!!!"_ 

LOL! poor girl!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> _"NO!!!!!! don't lock me away with them!!!!!!!!!!! please!!!!!!!!"_
> 
> LOL! poor girl!


I get that same thought when I go home sometimes!:laugh:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh, I know the feeling!


16 yr old Boy ( terribly neglected, underfed,never gets to sleep all day on weekends)

vs.

nearly 12 yr old girl (IS NOT emotional :bawl:, neglected, only one to ever get into trouble and never gets to do anything)



rematch multiple times daily


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are some photo's I took last night of the baby bunnies.

The first couple are closeups;











Heres a couple of a watchfull momma;






In this picture the runt we call peanut is behind sweetie nibbling on rabbit chow. Peanut is a very sweet bunny, although smaller then the rest is always ready to investigate new things. I think the ears are too big for peanuts head right now.:biggrin2:One always wants to flop to the side.






These last three are some pictures of the bunnies eating their greens;


----------



## paisley (Nov 10, 2007)

They are too cute, and I can't wait to meet them!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 12, 2007)

Look at all the little poos! :faint:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 20, 2007)

Here are some new pictures I have been trying to post, but my pc at home keeps losing internet connection.
















This picture shows an unfortunate occurance at our house, the bunny abuse. Both my wife and Mr. Muffin zonked.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 20, 2007)

Awwwwwww

:inlove:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 20, 2007)

Is it me, or do some of them appear to have lop-ish ears?

:inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 20, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Is it me, or do some of them appear to have lop-ish ears?
> 
> :inlove:


Peanut who is the runtcan't hold up those ears! Last night my wife went in to hold one of the babies and it was bunny pile on the runt.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 20, 2007)

Too cute...:hearts
*
Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Peanut who is the runtcan't hold up those ears! Last night my wife went in to hold one of the babies and it was bunny pile on the runt.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 21, 2007)

This Saturday one ofthe babies will be going to live with his new family in Chicago. We are excited and sad at the same time.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 21, 2007)

OH WOW!! Wonderful news!!! :highfive:

How about the others?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 21, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> OH WOW!! Wonderful news!!! :highfive:
> 
> How about the others?


On December 2nd three of them will go to Ohio, I am going to contact some no kill shelters for the other two. I just wasn't prepared for this litter and I have no extra cage space.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 21, 2007)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> On December 2nd three of them will go to Ohio, I am going to contact some no kill shelters for the other two. I just wasn't prepared for this litter and I have no extra cage space.



er,ok - I have to ask.

Would there be any possible way to try to transport the last two here, to Missouri? If so, I already have a name chosen for one...

Raisin.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Nov 21, 2007)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > On December 2nd three of them will go to Ohio, I am going to contact some no kill shelters for the other two. I just wasn't prepared for this litter and I have no extra cage space.
> ...


Leaf you're amazing! :biggrin2:


----------



## Leaf (Nov 22, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > er,ok - I have to ask.
> ...






Well - check out my response in the "dream rabbit" thread:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28752&forum_id=1&highlight=what+is+your+dream+rabbit



Stitch was a big boy and I had planned on getting him a companion. Now he is gone - so.

Transports never seem to work for me though, and I just don't know how high I'd want to get my hopes but they would be so welcome here if things would work out.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a good feeling about this...

Not to mention - from South Bend, IL to MO...it's only about 5hrs...which is how long I drove to get Fiver...one way. I'm sure something can be worked out! 

Also, it wouldn't take much money to fly them, if you had to go that route...might be worth checking into...

:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Leaf wrote: *
> ...


Maherwomanhas a good idea,Leaf if you can pay for the air transport, I can get them to the South Bend, IN airport. I don't know what companies do that, but I've heard of FedEx doing it.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 26, 2007)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *Leaf wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> ...




Air transport basically means sending them via Animal Cargo somewhere. People can use Frontier, Continental, etc. airlines and buy them a ticket to send as Animal Cargo. I know both of those have pressurized and temp-controlled cargo areas for animals, and are the best, in my opinion.


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great plan. There have been a lot of successful transports on here lately and many experienced people to help out with questions.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 3, 2007)

Yesterday my family met RO member Stargazerlily in Fort Wayne, In. She picked out one of Sweeties babies for herself and two for her friend. So there are only two babies left that I am trying to find homes for.

It is nice knowing that the babies went to a good loving home.:hearts


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

WONDERFUL NEWS!! Congrats on your new baby, Stargazerlily, and congrats to the new bunny slaves to the other two! 

YAYYY!!!


----------



## Leaf (Dec 3, 2007)

I'll try too look into air transport since we just missed a perfect ground transport opportunity. :?I'm supposed to be meeting with gentle giants on the 15th...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Leaf wrote: *


> I'll try too look into air transport since we just missed a perfect ground transport opportunity. :?I'm supposed to be meeting with gentle giants on the 15th...


I wasn't sure of the weather on Saturday to suggest transporting them to Missouri. As it turned out the weather was a nightmare.


----------

